# If kijiji was a garage sale...



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m having a garage sale. I have a DooDad that’s been taking up space in my garage. Even used, I could probably get $80 for it but I really want the space so $40 it is.

Sunday morning rolls around and 5 minutes in...
Dude 1: Nice DooDad. I’ll take it. I can come get it Wednesday.
Me: Okay. If I still have it.
Dude 1: Cool. (walks away)

Dude 2: Sweet DooDad. I’ll take it. Can I pick it up Friday?
Me: Well I have a guy who says he’s coming on Wednesday.
Dude 2: But I’m a man of my word. If I say I’ll be there Friday, I’ll be there. I really want it. (walks away)

BTW, while all of this is going on, there’s a group forming behind these guys, all trying to get a look at my DooDad.

Dude 3: Awesome DooDad. Still available?
Me (wanting to see where this goes): Yup.
Dude 3: I’ll take it. BTW, here’s some photos of my DooDads. (walks away).

As he leaves, the guy behind him jams 2 twenties into my hand, thanks me, and happily walks away with his new DooDad.

Then 2 days later, I find a similar DooDad but in a different colour on kijiji, buy it, and put it in the empty spot in my garage.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wednesday afternoon, there’s a knock at the door. “I’m here for my DooDad!”
Me: Sorry. Sold.
Dude 1 walks away.

Friday, the doorbell rings and dude 2 is here for his DooDad. I tell him it sold about 10 minutes after I talked to him. He leaves.

Saturday morning, I hear someone standing at the end of my driveway screaming about his DooDad. I told him that it sold that first morning.
Dude 3: When I said I’d take it, why didn’t you say it was sold?
Me: Because at that time, it was still available. And BTW, you never said when you wanted to come get it.
Dude 3: Well when I said I’d take it, I was expecting a confirmation and date/time from you.

This is all based on a real event and for Dude 3, that was more or less the actual exchange.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do we ever get to know what the "DooDad" is?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

greco said:


> Do we ever get to know what the "DooDad" is?


The DooDad is everything...

The DooDad is nothing...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A $40 doodad is a pretty good deal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> A $40 doodad is a pretty good deal.


Even for a used one that is a Chinese knockoff? That is what I have.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

greco said:


> Even for a used one that is a Chinese knockoff? That is what I have.


Japanese. 1960s.

That’s why it was worth $80.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> A $40 doodad is a pretty good deal.


Dude 4 (on phone) “I’ll offer you $50.....”

Dude 5 (email) “would your take a Whosy-Whatsit in trade?”(turns out to be a knockoff fake)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would of went $50 for your doodad !


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Dude 1 - I'll give you slightly less than half of your doodad asking and come and take it right now.
Doodad - You'll give me full asking and take it now or later, or not take it at all at any time for less


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Only one guy offered me lower, than my asking price. Dude 1. After a polite “No”, that’s when he said he’d take it.
...Wednesday

The other 10 replies had enough sense to know what a good deal it was and not fvck around.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would of went $50 for your doodad !


Turns out, i didn’t have the case for the DooDad so it was $40.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

greco said:


> Even for a used one that is a Chinese knockoff? That is what I have.


A ChooDad?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Winner: guy behind Dude #3 who paid the ask w/o conditions.

Loser: everybody else.

Lesson: To be a winner, _act_ like a winner.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> The DooDad is everything...
> 
> The DooDad is nothing...


A DooDad is a modern and politically correct version of a DooDah. 


2manyGuitars said:


> Turns out, i didn’t have the case for the DooDad so it was $40.


But did you have the song? That adds an extra $1.95 and makes it vintage.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I cut up all the wood scraps from building into sizes for wood turning (pen blanks), and when I have about 200 in the bin, I sell them on FB Marketplace. Everybody says "I'll take them", but the first guy to show up with the money ($20) gets them. Almost every time, the 6th or 7th or 10th guy to contact me, and "might" be able to meet me next week if I drive an hour in his direction, gets all pissed off when I sell them to someone else.

People.......


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> The DooDad is everything...
> 
> The DooDad is nothing...


The DooDad abides.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> A DooDad is a modern and politically correct version of a DooDah.


I think that would be a DooParent.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I think that would be a DooParent.


Nah, it was DooDah for a long time. As in, "You're wearing fancy shoes with silver doodahs on them, Dood."


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would of went $50 for your doodad !


You have more than enough DooDads...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't imagine any value added to the Doodad by including the song, that was ... disturbing 😬



> But did you have the song? That adds an extra $1.95 and makes it vintage.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Um, I think the proper word today would be DooPerson?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Um, I think the proper word today would be DooPerson?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Come on it could not be Kijiji. No one tried to buy your doo dad for 40% what you are asking.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Come on it could not be Kijiji. No one tried to buy your doo dad for 40% what you are asking.


I think my price was a better deal than even I thought it would be. A whole LOT of replies, really quick with no screwing around (other than those first few guys thinking “dibs” was an actual thing which then required me to put it on layaway for them).


----------

